

Ask HN & new startups: What contact info do you put down on your name card? - gaiusparx

Beside the obvious name, designation, email and phone number, what other contact info is on your name card? @twitter? Facebook id? Linkedin id? Fax?
======
bigsassy
Name

Title

Address

Phone Number

e-mail

company url

twitter (@blah)

------
jeffepp
I would add Skype as well

